# sealants for vinl siding



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

any products people use to help restoe the shine back and help protect it.

thanks


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.vinylrenu.com/index.asp

A customer was just asking me about this stuff. Never used it myself though


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If they are really bad you can just paint them.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Check out the pricing on that stuff....they sure are proud of it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I remember Flood came out with "Restora" a couple years back. I never tried it and havent heard much about lately. http://www.easy2diy.com/cm/easy/diy_dv_index.asp?page_id=35721854


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Just went to Floods website. Looks like Restora is a discontinued product.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

The clear coats do not last much anyhow and it would be a big expense just for a temporary look. better off just adding a wax to the power washing mix as an upsell, but let them know it will not last. 

If they want something to last longer just properly coat the thing. Make sure you let the paint store know so they can use the colorants made for tinting paint that is going to be applied to vinyl though.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I still say, just paint it.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Wonder how well car wash and wax blend would work. I'm sure it would only be a temporary thing, but it would not rob the bank.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Jomax


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

*I agree paint it*

I just paint vinyll with Benjamin Moore Aura, it works great and wont heat up the vinyl until it warps. You might want to stay away from really dark colors though, if the vinyl is too thin it will still warp.


----------



## Martin's Painting (Nov 14, 2010)

We just paint vinyl siding with sherwin Williams ext super paint 2 coats. Here is a pic after the painting.


----------



## rwdiveoso (Mar 12, 2012)

*Restora*

Was looking myself. Looks like restora was discontinued as said earlier. i found some left over stock but concerned about it being good. thanks for the tip on vinyl renew. i called them and they have a massive difference between a diy kind of price and a prof price. almost half so dont buy it off their website call them and tell them you are in the business. spoke to a coulple guys who use it and they love it but were kind of secretive like they found the fountain of youth or something and thought i was going to steal it........


----------



## creativeeyeball (Feb 20, 2014)

Painting makes the most sense. Several products have come into the market and out of the market quickly. I see these products as a temporary fix at best.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Agreed with others, The whole maintence free vinyl siding thing and the commercials 20 some years ago with the guy with a garden hose has proven to be false. When I bought my house some 20 years ago the siding was chalking so I poerwashed to remove the chalking (breaking down of the siding) and the very next day it was still chalking down just the same. 
I painted it with Kwall Liquid Vinyl and it is still holding 20 years later so as stated by others Just Paint It!


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

ttd said:


> Jomax


Good luck with that


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

The Restora was crap. We used it to "restore" some vinyl shutters. The restoration lasted all of 6 months and they looked WORSE than when we started. No more restora for me.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Gymschu said:


> The Restora was crap. We used it to "restore" some vinyl shutters. The restoration lasted all of 6 months and they looked WORSE than when we started. No more restora for me.


I used products to shine up or restore trim on cars and at a point I started just repainting bumper trim and so on and and got years of fresh looking finishes that are as durable or more durable then original.


----------



## wfduggan (Mar 8, 2014)

As others have mentioned...... paint it. I've not had great luck with clear coat anything......... make sure to talk to you painting manufacturer tech rep so they know what to recommend as plastics need special prep or the correct type of paint.

Note: I frickin hate that **** plastic siding. personally I'd take it off and put something proper on like stucco, wood siding, clap board, wood shingles, any other type of cladding other than plastic siding or EIFS. **** I prefer painted plywood to plastic siding.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

wfduggan said:


> As others have mentioned...... paint it. I've not had great luck with clear coat anything......... make sure to talk to you painting manufacturer tech rep so they know what to recommend as plastics need special prep or the correct type of paint.
> 
> Note: I frickin hate that **** plastic siding. personally I'd take it off and put something proper on like stucco, wood siding, clap board, wood shingles, any other type of cladding other than plastic siding or EIFS. **** I prefer painted plywood to plastic siding.


I am one of the "lucky" ones who gets to paint this stuff quite often. 

After pressure washing, I often use a pump sprayer and spray SealKrete on the siding. It dries quickly, binds any chalk that could remain, and provides a great surface for the paint to adhere. I don't know if anyone uses this product on a good paint job to help preserve it, but I see no reason why it wouldn't.


----------

